# What looks better on a grad school application? (UCLA, USC, Chapman, LMU)



## TheBestUsername (Feb 4, 2018)

Should I spend my "free" time in my remaining year at college interning with a production company (CBS TV show) or should I try to make some short films and enter them into festivals? Obviously, the latter is more risky as there's no guarantee they would get accepted, but I feel like that would look better on an application than an internship. I could be very wrong, though.

I might try to do both, but with the amount of classes I'm currently taking, it's looking like I might have to stick with one.

Thanks!


----------



## Operator (Feb 5, 2018)

If you can manage your time, do both.


----------



## IndecisiveElle (Feb 5, 2018)

What are you applying for? Producing - go produce things and intern/learn from producers. Director - you need to direct things. Editor - intern with editors and edit friends project, and so on for each discipline.  If you're interested in a broad production program, do a little bit of everything as you explore what interests you. 

And don't forget to experience other aspects of life and have other hobbies. We're in the business of storytelling so have interests and experiences outside of film to draw inspiration on.


----------

